

Ruby on Rails development setup on Ubuntu 10.10 - smitjel
http://appogee.posterous.com/ubuntu-1010-ruby-on-rails-setup

======
georges023
Funny, I was just figuring out the last details of my own setup over here.
Looks like a good guide.

Thanks

------
sunkencity
Nice setup but I don't see why not use REE as the default ruby at least that
is what I'm doing on OSX.

